# Motobecane Immortal ICE



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Anybody out there allready have the Immortal Ice? Any thoughts, if you do? Any photos??


----------



## myunghong (Mar 11, 2008)

cyclesport45 said:


> Anybody out there allready have the Immortal Ice? Any thoughts, if you do? Any photos??


I personally wanted this 2008 model since Summer of 2007, and now I can't wait any longer. So I ordered one today. I will get back to you what I think. This is my 3rd bicycles from them, and I have been happy with the bikes, other than some minor details. Currently I have been riding Motobecane Sprint (2006?) since April of 2007, and other than the crank set (crappy FSA), I am happy with it 100%.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Too Late!!*

I beat you to the punch. Just got my Immortal Ice a week ago. I've ridden it a couple of times, short rides between rain and snow days. It's sweet. There are no shaky components on it, aside from saddle. Let me know what you think!


----------



## myunghong (Mar 11, 2008)

cyclesport45 said:


> I beat you to the punch. Just got my Immortal Ice a week ago. I've ridden it a couple of times, short rides between rain and snow days. It's sweet. There are no shaky components on it, aside from saddle. Let me know what you think!


I am glad to hear that you like it so far. Yes, I have never been a big fan on their (Bikes Direct) saddle either. I thought, setting the performance aside, I thought the look was very simple and sexy to me. Yes, I will share my opinion, when I get mine. Thanks.


----------

